# Maltipoo .. too much excersise?



## babaganoosh (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello, 

I'm a first time dog owner. Just got a Maltipoo from the local animal shelter about 2 weeks ago. The shelter estimated him to be about 1.5 years old. He's a pretty awesome dog, and I feel so lucky to have the opportunity to adopt him.
We've been going to our local dog park for about 4 days now. Each day I kept him leashed because I was not sure how he'd act in the park, and I really wanted to get a feel for how all the owners are/act in the park as well as the other dogs too. 
Although my dog is only a little under 7 pounds, he's pretty frisky when around other dogs and likes to get them to play. He tries to jump on them, or run around in front of them trying to start a game of chase.
Today, a bunch of the other owners I was talking to convinced me it's okay to let him off the leash. Everyone said he has great temperament, and it's okay for him to be playful with the other dogs and assured me nobody would get upset. So, I took the advise and took the leash off (the park is surrounded by a gate).
He had the time of his life, running around and playing with all the other dogs in the park. Apparently, he loves running with the big dogs. Anytime a ball is thrown, and the big dogs go chasing it, he's right on their heels. 
We were there for a good 2 1/2 hours, and he probably ran for about 2 hours of that time. He was an insane ball of energy, to the point where a boston terrier was the only other one there that could keep up with him.
I've read that Maltipoo's aren't dogs that want to go on long walks, but this little guy loves them. Is there such thing as too much exercise? Or, if I let the dog run, and take him on long walks, and he seems happy, is all okay?
I know that I have to watch how hot it gets, and that is a factor in how long walks are. But, I have water with me for when he gets thirsty, and he seems happy as can be when we're at dog park, or when I take him on long walks in the day and it's not very hot right now.
Today when we got back from the park he was exhausted. He ate, and then slept for a couple hours. When he woke up I figured I'd walk him so he could do his business, but after he pee'd, he just sat there, really seeming like he wanted to go back in the house. This has never happened before. He's always been up for the long walks. But, I didn't want to wear him out anymore, so we went inside. He seems happy. He's alert, tail wagging, coming over for some pets, and then doing his own thing. Can I just keep letting him run daily for a couple hours? Or, should I be stopping him and controlling the amount of exercise he's getting even though he really wants to keep going?
Sorry this post is long. I wanted to provide as much information as I could from the start...which I'm sure is too much information.
Can I get a first post pass?


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

You aren't exercising him too much. 

Think of it this way.... Imagine you're training to run a marathon. You start out with only doing like 2 mile runs. You come home and you're absolutely beat. You don't even want to walk up and down stairs let alone run again. A few months down the road, you're running 8 miles a day. You aren't getting as sore as when you started, and you're doing 4 times the amount.

This is the first time your dog has had this much activity in a day. It'll take a little bit of time for it to recover, but it'll be just fine. The vast majority of dogs I've ever met (except for a couple of REALLY high drive hunting labs) know where their limit is. When their body has pushed itself too much, they'll let you know that they're done.

You're doing a fine job. Keep it up!

Oh, and post some pics of your little guy!


----------



## babaganoosh (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey, thanks so much for the response. I have been reading and google/web surfing myself nuts with dog stuff for the past year. My search for a guy/gal from the shelters started about 7 months ago. Didn't have a specific breed in mind, only requirement was something under 25 pounds. So, when I found this guy, I did all the research I could on Maltipoo's, Poodles and Maltese's. But, it seems like sometimes certain things in a dogs personalities can be different then what you find online as the standard. He seems to love to run, and go for long walks, so I just wanted to really make sure, us going on the excursions was okay and I shouldn't control exercise, even when it seems like he really still wants to go!
I really appreciate the advice.

Here's my attempt at a photo post, also in my avatar....(he's up for getting groomed next weekend. Didn't want to make appointment until I got a clean bill of health from vet which I did on Wednesday. But groomer was booked up this weekend, so now we're just waiting for our appointment!)


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Super cute pup! He's definitely a bit shaggy though hehe


----------



## FawkesMom (Jan 14, 2009)

I agree, sounds like you're doing everything great! Its good that you're bringing water with to make sure he doesn't get too dehydrated. After my dog, Fawkes, spends a weekend running around with my mom's husky all he wants to do is sleep the whole next day. A tired dog is a happy dog.


----------



## Kal3ido (Sep 19, 2008)

I have the same problem, lol My Maltipoo is a very hyper pup I had someone ask me does he have ADD @[email protected] I normally Walk one block a day around noon then I let him outside twice a day for a while to rip and run. You should try them agility classes they have at some pet stores. That might help.


----------

